# 1/1400 Romulan D'Deridex Warbird



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Greetings everyone. Not sure if this has been posted anywhere here recently as I have only been lurking of late and not often. The below emails are some communications between myself and a guy who wants to make a 1/1400 D'Deridex Warbird. I do not know him personally or have any connections with him other than the desire to purchase his product. If you are interested in this product, I would suggest checking out his web pages on the topic first. Once you've seen them and you're still interested, I would suggest reading the history of emails surrounding bringing this to light (below). The price is not for the faint of heart! Cheers!


http://www.starshipcreations.com/D_Deridex_Warbird.html

http://www.starshipcreations.com/D_Deridex_Information.html

http://www.starshipcreations.com/Access_Page.html (main web page).


Latest Comms:

Well everyone, here is an update on the promised D Deridex Warbird kit. When I announced that I was going to produce this I had nearly a hundred enquiries for more information and from people asking to go onto the information list. 

As you all know, I need to have a minimum of 25 confirmed orders to make this very large kit a reality. The cost of the master, mould making and casting meant that without 25 orders it simply would not be worth doing. Well, it is now July and information about the kit has been out on the net, forums and my site for over a month. Sadly, it has failed to reach the magic 25 orders, even with a few of you ordering 2 kits. 


Bad news I know, but that is the way it stands as of now. Where do we go from here? Well, I can leave it open for another month and see what happens, I can go with the orders that I have but this will mean increasing the cost of the kit which I do not think is fair on you the loyal customers who have committed to this project. 


I have sent details of this kit to a number of forums and sites but it would appear that either people are too busy to put the information up on their sites or they simply are not interested. 

So, with all of the above information, please tell me your thoughts.

I look forward to hearing from you all and wish to take this opportunity of thanking you for your support.

Iain


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That looks fantastic. 

But, I can say from experience he won't get the 25 pre-orders, not by a long shot. The best thing to do is just make the kit, and it'll eventually sell that many or it won't. But I can say the minute a kit is shown or one built up and lit people will scramble for it, and I'm sure he'd get his 25 orders or more. 

Some kits sell and some don't, that's the risk you have to take with these sort of things, but you can't expect your customers to prepay for a project while it's still in it's master stage. Anything can happen in the molding and casting stage, the master could be damaged, the molds don't come out right, etc. Then you have all those people's money, with no money to redo it, next thing you know you have an angry mob on your hands. I just saw this thing happen on the RPF with a studio scale Landspeeder, money was exchanged BEFORE a mold was poured, then for whatever reason the kit didn't get made, and now the guy is scrambling to refund everyone's money. 

That's why I never take money until I have a kit in my hand, yeah yeah I know, it may take me forever to deliver it, but at least I have the kit and built it and I know it goes together.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

If someone feels comfortable in placing a pre-order with a supplier I say go ahead. However if that money is used by the kit maker to actually make the kit that's a recipe for all sorts of non-good things.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi. He hasn't asked for any money as yet, that may be in stages once he knows that there's at least 25 "confirmed", as in, people say they will buy them. Then I _think_ he'll ask for the installments - but I could be wrong (it's been known to happen...!). My personal opinion is this is a beautiful ship. I hope he does it justice and I hope he gets enoguh orders so I can get one. It would seem that these endeavours to produce such a great kits (REL for example) really can't be rushed and like 4MM says, if you're happy to put the cash down and wait as long as it takes for the quality that these guys produce, then for me at least, it is worth the wait. (Provided, of course as REL says, the product does come to fruition!). So far I have had very good experiences with everyone I've bought models from. I certainly don't mind waiting and as long as the comms are good I don't feel I have a right to complain. Apart from getting this guy some more orders, my other reason for posting here is if anyone has heard of him or had dealings with him in the past, a sneaky pseudo back ground check of sorts. :devil: Cheers!


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Four Mad Men said:


> If someone feels comfortable in placing a pre-order with a supplier I say go ahead. However if that money is used by the kit maker to actually make the kit that's a recipe for all sorts of non-good things.


Yes it is, but putting out that kind of money. I know I wouldn't be comfortable.
Especially when the kit isn't even in the master stage. Before I would put anything down I want to see a kit. And know others have received theirs.
Your asking people to put down $855.00, so what happens if he decides not to make the kit after a year and only 8 orders. If I put money down I would expect interest back on my money. This is what the real world is legally obligated to do.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I won't be ordering one simply because the subject really doesn't interest me all that much. It will take a fair amount of money to mold and produce this kit so perhaps if there is not enough immediate interestperhaps a smaller kit that more people want/can afford to establish a track record of results (quality, fit, shipments, what-have-you) is called for.

Either way the model he's made does look good and I wish him well. Perhaps there are some people here who are willing to make the kit a reality.


----------



## tobiasrichter (Jan 3, 2007)

I really would like to have a big kit of that ship, but think some of the proportions of that kit are a bit off (e.g. the outer wings, the engines and the back). If I spend that much money, I'd lik eit to be spot-on. 

Tobias


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

I agree with all your posts, but at some stage I must have a little bit of faith. From what I can gather from the second link from my original post, the initial deposit is a 100 Squids (around USD $200). I thought the "payment for pieces" way of doing it is reasonable. As for the interest - even on USD $900 you'd only get $4.50 a month at best (depending on the interest rate you can get in your savings account). I realise some may say it is the principal of it (pun intended), but considering the subject matter and lack of good kits being produced I don't think it's worth the time to even ask.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I probably shouldn't say anything here, because I am mainly in the Johnny Lightning Forum on Diecast cars but;
It sounds to me like he had 25 orders and started the mold but when things started going out of control, the clients bailed out on him because he wasn't showing any production. ( I can't say whether this is true or not) I can only say that when it comes to die cast and I plop down a lot of money I want pictures and updates on the product. I want to know whats going on and when I will be receiving my order.
Granted models on this scale take time to make and deliver but I believe that he should've made it first and then tried to get rreimbursed for it..
just my opinion


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

I am pretty sure thats not true. I have been on the list for this thing for a while....he made a foam mock up of it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

tobiasrichter said:


> I really would like to have a big kit of that ship, but think some of the proportions of that kit are a bit off (e.g. the outer wings, the engines and the back). If I spend that much money, I'd lik eit to be spot-on.
> 
> Tobias


while I don't disagree with your statement.....the comparison shot looks a little compressed side to side if you ask me.
The 'D' looks squished.

When Ertl did their kits, I wish they had the foresight to make the Romulan and Ferengi 1/2500 scale.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

computer guy said:


> I probably shouldn't say anything here, because I am mainly in the Johnny Lightning Forum on Diecast cars but;
> It sounds to me like he had 25 orders and started the mold but when things started going out of control, the clients bailed out on him because he wasn't showing any production. ( I can't say whether this is true or not) I can only say that when it comes to die cast and I plop down a lot of money I want pictures and updates on the product. I want to know whats going on and when I will be receiving my order.
> Granted models on this scale take time to make and deliver but I believe that he should've made it first and then tried to get rreimbursed for it..
> just my opinion


I'm also pretty sure this is not the case. I've been waiting quite some time to throw money at him, but he's not taking anything until he gets his orders. He has other smaller kits available too. http://www.starshipcreations.com/Access_Page.html Cheers.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tuff crowd! Watch for flying veggies!


----------



## Satyrquaze (Jul 10, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> When Ertl did their kits, I wish they had the foresight to make the Romulan and Ferengi 1/2500 scale.


Seriously. 

Is the BoP 1/2500 then?

The Warbird is awesome(ly expensive) looking!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The KBoP from the 3-Piece Adversary Set works well in 1/2500 scale for a larger _K'Vort_-class cruiser-type ship, from TNG. 

It also works well in 1/1400 scale as a _B'rel_-class scout KBoP - as in from ST:III.


----------

